# Anniversary destination



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I told Alyssa that I would like to take her someplace nice today, like the Oriskany. We must not share the same romantic passion because she didn't seem to find it very humorous. What gives??


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

should've offered her Cay Sal Bank or Banco Chincarro. It'd kill two birds with one stone...somewhere romantic...and somewhere with the most incredible lobster diving/separfishing I've ever seen!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That sounds like a great anniversary to me.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> That sounds like a great anniversary to me.


I know right!
Women.... If it was summer she'd of been all in, but not in this cold.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I know right!
> Women.... If it was summer she'd of been all in, but not in this cold.


Don't worry when I get back sometime next month I will go diving with you and the girls can stay home. It feels like it has been forever.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't wanna stay home, I'm ready to feel martini's law!


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Jeremy,
If you really want to earn some points take her here. www.ansechastanet.com
There are some very romantic places to stay on the island but at Anse the diving is right off of the resort. St Lucia is probably the most lush and tropical island in the Caribbean. Much to see, waterfalls, volcanic sulphur springs, botanical gardens with wild growing bird of paradise and vanilla, just a very pretty island. We had to settle for something a little less expensive that time around so we hit Scuba Club in Cozumel for five days. Mucho bang for the buck, unlimited beach diving, the boats leave twenty yards from your breakfast table, the food is very good, and it is very convenient to everything on Cozumel. We then took the ferry over to Playa Del Carmen and stayed at The Reef Playacar, an all inclusive, which my wife usually hates, but managed to like this one. We then rented a car to explore some cenotes, visited Tulum, the ruins right on the coast, and drove into Chichen Itza, a huge Mayan site complete with a grand pyramid, an observatory, and an actual ball court, it was a very cool trip. 
Let me know if I can help you, good luck.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Pulpo said:


> Jeremy,
> If you really want to earn some points take her here


Thank you!
We're actually going to Puerto Rico next month, I was just being stilly for the most part. Thanks tho!


----------

